# Pilgerfahrten



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2008)

Ich mach mal nen neuen Fred auf, damit wir den T3 Fred mit der heutigen (und hoffentlich noch vielen folgenden) Touren auf heiligen Wegen nicht zumüllen.

Ein toller Spass war das heute. Sehr abwechslungsreich - viele nette Leute - tolle Einkehr....eigentlich alles was Tom schon im T3 Fred geschrieben hat. Ich kann mich nur anschließen.

Danke an Nadine für das souveräne und unauffällige Guiding (so muss das sein) und natürlich auch an Klaus, der sich das mit dem ständigen Hinten fahren demnächst dann aber wohl auch nochmal überlegen wird 


P.S. 

143 Bilder hab ich gerade von der Kamera geladen....da werd ich wohl noch ein wenig aussieben müssen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich auch noch mal bei Nadine bedanken.
Ich bin der der nur bis kurz hinter Wermelskirchen mitgefahren ist.
Bin dann Richtung Schloss Burg gefahren und danach nach Hause waren gute 100km und 1100hm.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (16. Februar 2008)

Ich denke auch das zum heutigen Tag schon soweit alles gesagt wurde!
War echt ne lustige Tour,wenn das immer so ist beim "Pilgern" sollten wir das öffters machen  

Ein glück das sich die anfänglichen Befürchtungen nicht bestätigt haben....
es war echt ein Guide in Wuppertal der auf uns gewartet hat,
danke Nadine für die Ausarbeitung und die Geduld die du mit dem "chaotischen Haufen" hattest   

Und der Besenwagen war auch wie immer souverän...solltest dich umnenen in BackKing


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2008)

Ah... hier muß ichs eintragen

Schön wars. 

Daher vielen Dank an Nadine für Guide und Idee, Klaus fürs Hinterherfahren und Uwe, der uns erst auf den Trichter gebracht hat.


----------



## Tazz (16. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte mich auch noch flott bei diesem hier bedanken 




das er *mal wieder *so viele Leute aktiviert hat 

*Nee wat war dat schön aufm Jakobsweg *


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön war's - trotz meines Kettenrisses  
Naja, halt die Quotenpanne, nachdem Handlampes neues Rad ja ungewohnt störunanfällig ist   

Hier von mir auch ein paar Bilder - extra für sibby08  

Ankunft in Wuppertal




Unsere Guidine




Fast alle. Beim 2. Treffpunkt in Beyenburg.




Spielkinder und andere Uphiller  








Bei der Gruppengröße erhielt man beim Vorbeifahren am Straßenrand schon mal Applaus, wie bei der Tour de France (früher)




Im schönen Eifgenbachtal




Und natürlich bei der obligatorischen Einkehr




Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag, und das nächste Großevent steht vor der Tür: Das große Treffen  

Ich hoffe, ich sehe Euch da alle wieder!

Grüße  
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag, und das nächste Großevent steht vor der Tür: Das große Treffen
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich sehe Euch da alle wieder!
> 
> ...



Mich nicht


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2008)

So, die ersten Bilder gibt es bei mir im Fotoalbum bei Sevenload in allen Grössen.

Weitere folgen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mich nicht


Schade.


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hier von mir auch ein paar Bilder - extra für sibby08
> Grüße
> Ralf


 
kann mich hier nur noch mal wiederholen.


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Februar 2008)

Für mich war es eine rundum gelungene Tour mit netten Bikern beim allerschönstem Kaiserwetter .
Nadine @ Skandinavia hat die Tour toll geguidet   
Werde mir die Bilder in Ruhe anschauen und den heutigen Tag nocheinmal genießen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (16. Februar 2008)

> Und natürlich bei der obligatorischen Einkehr



Mein Erlebnis des Tages: 

Das TeamIII bei der Einkehr schon die erste Runde Milchkaffees auf dem Tisch hatte, als noch nicht mal alle Mitfahrer ihre Räder abgestellt hatten!! Ich glaube immer noch, dass ihr per Beeper vorbestellt habt...


----------



## skandinavia (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Pilgerfreunde! ;-)

Demnächst wird das Stück zwischen Lünen (bei Dortmund) und Wuppertal-Beyenburg offiziell eröffnet. Vielleicht wäre das eine Fortsetzung wert, auch wenn wir uns dabei von Santiago im Vergleich zur gestrigen Tour wohl eher entfernen. Asphaltlastige Abschnitte ließen sich dann auch wegen besserer Ortskenntnis durch bikeherzfreundlicheren Untergrund ersetzen.


----------



## Merlin (17. Februar 2008)

Das klingt verdammt gut, ich freue mich quasi schon drauf...


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Februar 2008)

... und [email protected]ürger hat ja schon mal die Jakobsweg-Strecke von Köln nach Aachen als GPS-Track geplant: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4472624#post4472624

Dann kämen wir auch wieder näher an Santiago ran


----------



## sibby08 (17. Februar 2008)

Eine Frage ist aber noch offen:

*Wer hat das Eis bekommen?*


----------



## Handlampe (17. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Eine Frage ist aber noch offen:
> 
> *Wer hat das Eis bekommen?*




Niemand....auch wenn Klaus hier noch auf dem Rad sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (17. Februar 2008)

Hier auch ein paar Bildchen von mir....natürlich ganz speziell für Udo:







Anfahrt im eigens für uns angehängten Waggon 







Unsere Guidöse (keine Angst, später hat sie dann doch noch ein Rad benutzt)












DER Backguide






Erster Uphill (noch ohne Eiswertung)







Erster Downhill







Extra für Udo: Hätte sich für dich eigentlich gar 
nicht gelohnt, vor allem das Wetter hätte wirklich besser sein können  







Eine der zahllosen Talsperren im Bergischen







Renate am Beginn des endlosen Trails durch das Eifgenbachtal







Pause in meinem Gasthof







T3 Action






Im Geschwindigkeitswahn 






Das Ziel


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2008)

Holla die Waldfee, da hab ich wohl was verpasst... 

Da kommt "dä kölsche Klüngel" schon mal in meine Gegend, und ich merks nicht... 

Naja, hatte auch was gutes, mir ist gestern nämlich nach 10km mein vorderer Schaltzug verreckt, wäre direkt hinter Wuppertal natürlich nicht so gut gekommen...


----------



## sandra10 (17. Februar 2008)

Möchte mich bedanken für die freundliche Aufnahme einer verwaisten Rennradradlerin ! Seid ein netter Haufen ! Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht !  Würde gerne nochmal mitradeln.


----------



## Redking (18. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee, da hab ich wohl was verpasst...
> 
> Da kommt "dä kölsche Klüngel" schon mal in meine Gegend, und ich merks nicht..
> 
> Naja, hatte auch was gutes, mir ist gestern nämlich nach 10km mein vorderer Schaltzug verreckt, wäre direkt hinter Wuppertal natürlich nicht so gut gekommen...



Sehr schlechte Ausrede. 
Dann hätte ich dir halt einen neuen Schaltzug einziehen müssen!
Pilger sind für alles gerüstet!




Am Bahnhof:










Am Kloster:





Treppe:











Video




















































Video bergrunter






Hier mehr für sibby

Meine Bilder:

Danke für den schönen Tag!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bernhardwalter (18. Februar 2008)

Danke für die tollen Aufnahmen an all die Fotographen  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Sehr schlechte Ausrede.
> Dann hätte ich dir halt einen neuen Schaltzug einziehen müssen!
> Pilger sind für alles gerüstet!



Ja, hast ja recht, aber ich habe den Termin wohl einfach nicht entdeckt, und ich hab nun nicht alle Teamthreads abonniert, wo darüber vielleicht diskutiert wurde. Ach überhaupt - war doch viieeelll zu früh und zu kalt...


----------



## skandinavia (18. Februar 2008)

Da der innere Schweinehund ab und zu auch mal nach ein wenig Abwechslung schreit, gibt es am 02. März noch eine Pilgertour ohne Pedalen und mit viel "per pedes". Gewandert wird von Schwelm Bf bis Remscheid-Lennep Bf (ca. 20km).


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Da der innere Schweinehund ab und zu auch mal nach ein wenig Abwechslung schreit, gibt es am 02. März noch eine Pilgertour ohne Pedalen und mit viel "per pedes". Gewandert wird von Schwelm Bf bis Remscheid-Lennep Bf (ca. 20km).



Sorry nix für uns, Wandern gibt zu wenig Punkte.


----------



## Tazz (18. Februar 2008)

Hier auch noch meine Bilder  

http://de.sevenload.com/alben/EQuQTMB

Klickst Du hier


----------



## skandinavia (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo an alle Kameramänner und -frauen!

Ich habe eine Anfrage bezüglich einer Mitarbeit an einem Projekt bekommen. Wer gut photographieren kann und Interesse hat, kann bei mir per PN mehr Infos anfordern.

Nadine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skandinavia (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gehe am 19.04. wieder auf Pilgerfahrt (Teil 2). Dieses Mal geht es von Dortmund nach Wuppertal. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5917

Nadine


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hier auch noch meine Bilder
> 
> http://de.sevenload.com/alben/EQuQTMB
> 
> Klickst Du hier



Sind wirklich tolle Bilder bei. Erlkenne mich sogar das eine oder andere mal.

Gruß an Alle und bis Sonntag

Hoffentlich wieder mit Traumwetter


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Februar 2008)

Der Uwe hat bestimmt prima Wetter bestellt....sowas gehört doch zu ner Reha Tour dazu  
Hoffe das es auch wieder ne kleine Pause gibt,bei dem Wetter wäre es ne schande wenn man den Biergarten links liegen lässt!!!!
Aber ich bin da guter Dinge,Team III ist dabei und die haben bestimmt schon wieder vorbestellt


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Na und ob Team III aus der Ferne schon vorbestellt hatte, anders ist der Bedienungs Fauspas von gestern ja wohl nicht zu erklären... 

Das wird wohl auch deren Trick gewesen sein, denn ultra2 nciht verraten will...die haben am Fuße des Berges schon da oben angerufen... 

War ne geile Tour gestern, schade dass Nadine nicht dabei war, den Ausblick und die ganze Gegend da hätte sie nach ihrer Tour echt verdient finde ich


----------



## skandinavia (25. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> War ne geile Tour gestern, schade dass Nadine nicht dabei war, den Ausblick und die ganze Gegend da hätte sie nach ihrer Tour echt verdient finde ich



Nadine, hat sich gestern bergab durch die Elfringhauser Schweiz gebremst. Das schlimme an den schönen Aussichten ist, dass es danach wieder bergab geht. Es fehlte gestern nicht viel und die Bremsscheibe wäre verglüht oder ich hätte mir in die Hosen gemacht. Links Stacheldraht, rechts Stacheldraht und dazwischen nur eine Lenkerbreite Platz. Schlamm, Wurzeln, Stufen, dicke Steine, das ganze Programm. Ich glaube, Ingo und Michael hatten gestern ein Attentat auf mich vor. Dafür war die Stelle mit den 28% Steigung umso schöner. Da brannten nur die Oberschenkel und die Scheibe konnte sich erholen.


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Was und wo ist die Elfringhauser Schweiz???? Kenn ich nicht 
Mir haben gestern allerdings auch gut die Beine gebrannt nachdem ich am Steinberg (so hieß der glaube) ich versucht hab mich von der männlichen Front nicht abhängen zu lassen....

Du machst echt öfter so lange Touren woll??? Also bei den LMBs sehe ich häufiger Einträge von Dir....

Wie kommt das eigentlich dass Du erst seit Januar im Forum bist???? Fährst ja scheinbar schon ne ganze Ecke länger????


----------



## skandinavia (25. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Was und wo ist die Elfringhauser Schweiz?



Die Elfringhauser Schweiz ist ein sehr schönes Gebiet zum Wandern und natürlich auch Biken zwischen Hattingen, Velbert und Wuppertal. Trails, Trails, Trails, aber auch wunderschön ruhige Straßen zum Rennrad fahren.

http://www.ruhr-guide.de/rg.php/lef...t_id/5/kp_id/0/kp_titel/Elfringhauser Schweiz

Ein beliebtes Ziel ist übrigens der Bergerhof, wo es leckere Waffeln gibt: www.bergerhof.de (leider bei schönem Wetter noch voller als die Kölner Innenstadt)



RennKröte schrieb:


> Mir haben gestern allerdings auch gut die Beine gebrannt nachdem ich am Steinberg (so hieß der glaube) ich versucht hab mich von der männlichen Front nicht abhängen zu lassen....



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor und klappt rauf jedenfalls tausendfach besser als runter ...



RennKröte schrieb:


> Wie kommt das eigentlich dass Du erst seit Januar im Forum bist? Fährst ja scheinbar schon ne ganze Ecke länger?



Bis vor 6 Wochen bin ich noch mit einem uralten klapprigen, ungefederten Stahlrahmenrad mit Shimano 100GS-Schaltung (verdammt schwergängig) durch die Wälder geklappert, dass ich mal für 20 Euro gebraucht gekauft habe. Ich fahre seit 2,5 Jahren sonntags meist mit einem Freund zusammen und der hat sich immer beklagt, dass es niemanden gibt, der mit uns auf die Pirsch geht. Also habe ich mal nach potentiellen Mitfahrern gesucht und bin hier "hängengeblieben".


----------



## skandinavia (25. Februar 2008)

Hm, jetzt wo ich Dir so von "unserer Schweiz" vorgeschwärmt habe, denke ich, dass ich hier eigentlich auch mal eine große Tour anbieten müsste. Vielleicht im Sommer, passend zur Fußball-EM. Mit anschließendem Fußballgucken auf einer Großleinwand in einem Biergarten im Bermuda-Dreieck?


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Kommt mir komplett alles bekannt vor, äscht als wenn Du ne Zwillingsschwester wärst 

Bis vor 2-3 Monaten hatte ich auch nur mein 12 Jahre altes Starrbike, Schaltung mit Deore zwar ganz nett, aber irgendwie ne Trecking Kassette mit ner besch.... Übersetzung.

Nachdem ich mich damit paar mal böse lang gemacht habe, bin ich fast gar nix mehr DH gefahren und hatte richtig richtig Angst. Bergauf hab ich nur gekeucht....aber ist 1000mal besser jetzt, auch das DH klappt wieder, aber man sagt mir da verliere ich noch viel zu viel Zeit!!!!

Bis ich mich hier im August mal eingeklingt habe, da bin ich auch immer nur allein los, keiner meiner Freunde ist sportlich veranlagt 

Mir fehlt hier zu Hause daher auch die Streckenkenntnis 

Aber Wuppertal ist hier ja quasi um die Ecke, vieleicht geht das was zusammen wenn´s wieder was länger hell bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt wo ich Dir so von "unserer Schweiz" vorgeschwärmt habe, denke ich, dass ich hier eigentlich auch mal eine große Tour anbieten müsste. Vielleicht im Sommer, passend zur Fußball-EM. Mit anschließendem Fußballgucken auf einer Großleinwand in einem Biergarten im Bermuda-Dreieck?



Wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :kotz: geht das auch ohne Fußball :kotz:

*HILFE*


----------



## skandinavia (25. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :kotz: geht das auch ohne Fußball :kotz:



Bitte, bitte, bitte nicht ins Pilgerforum übergeben. Das ist doch hier ein heiliger Thread! ;-)

Ach, Fußball-EM ist doch immer witzig, wenn sich Deutschland wieder blamiert oder nur mit Dummdöseligkeit ins Finale stolpert.

Aber Du kannst ja unsere Räder putzen, während wir dem Fußball fröhnen. Was meinst Du? Darfst dann auch meinen feuerroten Gartenschlauch als Hilfe benutzen. ;-) 

Fahre übrigens am 16. März vor Deiner Haustüre vorbei. Da kannst Du mich / uns gerne ein Stück begleiten: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5878


----------



## RennKröte (26. Februar 2008)

Oder auch direkt mitfahren, checke mal meinen Dienst für das WE!!!!
Aber stimmt müsste direkt an unserer Haustüre vorbeiführen 

Okay, ich übergebe mich nicht mehr


----------



## kieverjonny (26. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen,

bin die tour am samstag nachgefahren-relativ spät los 13 uhr,
habe es aber bis 18 in köln geschafft und muss sagen-traumhafte 
tour-hat mich auf den geschmack gebracht

lg kiwi


----------



## RennKröte (14. März 2008)

skandinavia schrieb:


> Fahre übrigens am 16. März vor Deiner Haustüre vorbei. Da kannst Du mich / uns gerne ein Stück begleiten: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5878



Huhu........ich werde Dich am Sonntag leider nicht begleiten können...ich habe Teildienst und Rufbereitschaft...  

Wünsche Dir/Euch aber ganz ganz viel Vergnügen


----------



## skandinavia (16. März 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu........ich werde Dich am Sonntag leider nicht begleiten können...ich habe Teildienst und Rufbereitschaft...
> 
> Wünsche Dir/Euch aber ganz ganz viel Vergnügen





Ja, ja ... lasst mich ruhig alle hängen.    Das Wetter macht das ja auch schon und zu allem Unglück habe ich auch noch meine Wanderkarte in Bochum vergessen. Das wird heute wahrscheinlich eine einzige Schlammschlacht und danach kann ich wieder eine Woche Erholungsurlaub einreichen. :-/ ... na ja, vielleicht nehme ich dann doch irgendwann den Zug.

Bis zum "großen Treffen"?

Nadine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (16. März 2008)

Na, aber es gibt auch trockene Phasen, jedenfalls hier in Wipp... 

Also ich würde viel lieber mit Dir radeln, echt 

....such ne Krankenschwester die meinen Bereitschaftsdienst macht und heute Abend die Leute für mich ins Bett bringt  , dann schwing ich mich sofort auf´s Bike  

Oder alle Biker/innen lassen sich von mir hinterher ins Bett bringen, damit wär mein Chef wohl auch einverstanden, Hauptsache Kröte schiebt Dienst und der Rubel rollt... 

Klaro, bis zum großen Treffen


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2008)

Wer hätte denn Interesse an einer 2 Tagestour im Mai?
Da ja meine Jakobswegtour nach Moselkern nicht wirklich Einsteigerfreundlich ist, hab ich mir gedacht, die Sache in 2 Tagen zu fahren.

Start währe in Bonn bzw. Alfter 

Als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit würde ich z.B. das Hotel Waldfrieden am Laacher See vorschlagen.

Die 2 Etappen würden dann zwischen 60 und 70 Kilometer liegen.

Na, hat wer Lust?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. März 2008)

Wann genau?

Vorab ein kleiner Tipp: die Hotels am Laacher See sind im Mai erstaunlich gut gebucht, ich bin da sogar 'ne Woche im Voraus mal mit einer Reservierung gescheitert.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (26. März 2008)

Termin ist im LMB. Glaube der 17.Mai.Oder ???

Grundsätzlich hätte ich Lust. Kann man am Freitag mal ausdiskutieren


----------



## skandinavia (29. März 2008)

Hier schon einmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf dem 2. Teil meiner Jakobswegtouren.






_Auf den Spuren der (Graffiti-)Zeichen._





_Und kaum im Wald, sind die Zeichen nur noch eine grundierte Blaufläche - bevor sie ganz verschwinden. Selbst ist die Frau._





_Irgendwo zwischen Hagen-Vorhalle und Hagen-Haspe_





_Irgendwo zwischen Hagen-Haspe und Gevelsberg_


----------

